# Mettete il profumo



## Pincopallino (27 Aprile 2022)

Dentro la mascherina? 
La mia oggi sa di pasta della pizza, troppo buono il profumo.


----------



## omicron (27 Aprile 2022)

io la lavo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Aprile 2022)

Qui niente mascherine! Un sogno!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Aprile 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Qui niente mascherine! Un sogno!!!


Io la metterei comunque, oramai fa parte di me, come il fazzoletto di cotone e le calze.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io la lavo


Io no, uso sempre la stessa fino a che non viene via la peluria che mi fa prudere il naso. Quella in uso oggi, l’ho iniziata durante la positività. Ma va ancora bene, per stando per lo più in casa, la usavo meno.


----------



## Venice30 (27 Aprile 2022)

Io la cambio ogni giorno!!!
Purtroppo sudo e mi escono sempre brufoli intorno alla boccal


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Aprile 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Io la cambio ogni giorno!!!
> Purtroppo sudo e mi escono sempre brufoli intorno alla boccal


Borotalco!


----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2022)

Mannaggia leggo sempre di problemi , mai una cosa regolare


----------



## omicron (27 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io no, uso sempre la stessa fino a che non viene via la peluria che mi fa prudere il naso. Quella in uso oggi, l’ho iniziata durante la positività. Ma va ancora bene, per stando per lo più in casa, la usavo meno.


No no no io uso quelle di stoffa cucite da mia cugina
Quelle robacce sintetiche che vendono mi distruggono il viso 


Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Qui niente mascherine! Un sogno!!!


Beata te 
Dove stai?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Aprile 2022)

io uso le ffp2...se hanno un odore è quello di caffè...spesso quando sono in giro mi fermo a prendere un caffettino e nel momento che rimetto la mascherina l'odore resta....


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2022)

ffp2, dopo otto ore le butto. niente profumo, mi lavo molto piu' spesso di prima i denti, in compenso


----------



## Venice30 (27 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Borotalco!


Proverò, grazie.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no no io uso quelle di stoffa cucite da mia cugina
> Quelle robacce sintetiche che vendono mi distruggono il viso
> 
> Beata te
> Dove stai?


Sono in vacanza, qui le usano solo sui mezzi di trasporto, i primi giorni mi pareva strano e la indossavo lo stesso, ora a meno che non c’è confusione, e non c’è mai confusione, non la uso e mi pare di essere tornata alla bella è vecchia normalità


----------



## omicron (27 Aprile 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sono in vacanza, qui le usano solo sui mezzi di trasporto, i primi giorni mi pareva strano e la indossavo lo stesso, ora a meno che non c’è confusione, e non c’è mai confusione, non la uso e mi pare di essere tornata alla bella è vecchia normalità


io non la tollero, sono due anni che bestemmio, mi sento soffocare, quelle sintetiche poi... quando posso sto senza non vedo l'ora arrivi domenica


----------



## Lara3 (28 Aprile 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sono in vacanza, qui le usano solo sui mezzi di trasporto, i primi giorni mi pareva strano e la indossavo lo stesso, ora a meno che non c’è confusione, e non c’è mai confusione, non la uso e mi pare di essere tornata alla bella è vecchia normalità


Da me non si usano più. Neanche sui mezzi di trasporto. Il certificato Covid non serve più per piscina, ristoranti ecc. 
Direi che a parte qualche mascherina in giro, adesso è come prima.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Aprile 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sono in vacanza, qui le usano solo sui mezzi di trasporto, i primi giorni mi pareva strano e la indossavo lo stesso, ora a meno che non c’è confusione, e non c’è mai confusione, non la uso e mi pare di essere tornata alla bella è vecchia normalità


Dove sei in vacanza?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (28 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dove sei in vacanza?


Tenerife


----------



## Lara3 (28 Aprile 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Tenerife


Ma in Italia dove è ancora obbligatorio indossare le mascherine ?


----------



## ivanl (28 Aprile 2022)

cinema, teatri, uffici


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> cinema, teatri, uffici


Si ma fino a sabato


----------



## ivanl (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ma fino a sabato


no, anche dopo. 15 giugno


----------



## ivanl (28 Aprile 2022)

aggiungo mezzi pubblici


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> no, anche dopo. 15 giugno


Eccheppalle


----------



## Lara3 (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ma fino a sabato


E ristoranti?


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

https://www.corriere.it/cronache/22...234226e6-c6f1-11ec-9886-30033cb6ccfe_amp.html
Assurdo… a scuola si in discoteca no


----------



## Lara3 (29 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/22...234226e6-c6f1-11ec-9886-30033cb6ccfe_amp.html
> Assurdo… a scuola si in discoteca no


Se vengo per le vacanze in Italia devo avere certificato Covid ? 
Quanti mesi è valido il certificato?


----------



## omicron (29 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se vengo per le vacanze in Italia devo avere certificato Covid ?
> Quanti mesi è valido il certificato?


Da quello che ho capito gli stranieri non hanno gli stessi obblighi degli italiani


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ma fino a sabato


Ieri Confcommercio ha chiesto di prolungare la tenuta della mascherina finì al 15 Giugno.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se vengo per le vacanze in Italia devo avere certificato Covid ?
> Quanti mesi è valido il certificato?


Dipende con cosa ci vieni. Se in auto, nessuno controlla nulla. Testato io andando in Svizzera e poi in Germania e ritorno.


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ieri Confcommercio ha chiesto di prolungare la tenuta della mascherina finì al 15 Giugno.


te lo dico in toscano "a me m'importa una sega"


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> te lo dico in toscano "a me m'importa una sega"


Avevi scritto tu “fino a Sabato” ed io ti ho raccontato questa novità di oggi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ieri Confcommercio ha chiesto di prolungare la tenuta della mascherina finì al 15 Giugno.


In ufficio da me...obbligo fino al 15 giugno...
Che 2 coglioni quadrati...io odio la mascherina!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In ufficio da me...obbligo fino al 15 giugno...
> Che 2 coglioni quadrati...io odio la mascherina!!!


Pure da me, ma oramai mi ci sono abituato. A me non pesa minimamente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure da me, ma oramai mi ci sono abituato. A me non pesa minimamente.


A me tantissimo...io ho fatto praticamente sempre smartworking...quindi non sono abituata....
Non mi piace avere la bocca imbavagliata!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dipende con cosa ci vieni. Se in auto, nessuno controlla nulla. Testato io andando in Svizzera e poi in Germania e ritorno.


Io ho viaggiato in aereo, controllato greenny solo alla partenza dall’Italia arrivati a destinazione nessun controllo, e nessun controllo neanche al ritorno ne all’estero ne in Italia. Però obbligo mascherina ffp2 Per tutto il volo


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A me tantissimo...io ho fatto praticamente sempre smartworking...quindi non sono abituata....
> Non mi piace avere la bocca imbavagliata!


Uno dei valori aggiunti della mascherina, si parla tutti molto meno.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure da me, ma oramai mi ci sono abituato. A me non pesa minimamente.


Anche io un po’ odio la mascherina. Si rovina il trucco  
Da me in ufficio non la mettevano neanche quando era obbligatoria. Io lavoro da sola e la mettevo solo quando arrivava qualcuno.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io un po’ odio la mascherina. Si rovina il trucco
> Da me in ufficio non la mettevano neanche quando era obbligatoria. Io lavoro da sola e la mettevo solo quando arrivava qualcuno.


Abbiamo trovato il modo di imbavagliarvi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In ufficio da me...obbligo fino al 15 giugno...
> Che 2 coglioni quadrati...io odio la mascherina!!!


E noi oltre la mascherina, tampone una volta la settimana vedi tu


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Uno dei valori aggiunti della mascherina, si parla tutti molto meno.


 Peccato che poi io cmq non sento...
Se mi parli con la mascherina...non capisco un cazzo


----------



## omicron (4 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io un po’ odio la mascherina. Si rovina il trucco
> Da me in ufficio non la mettevano neanche quando era obbligatoria. Io lavoro da sola e la mettevo solo quando arrivava qualcuno.


io uguale, sono in una stanza da sola, sicuro non la tengo e non la porto neanche fuori, la odio, soffoco da due anni, anche basta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E noi oltre la mascherina, tampone una volta la settimana vedi tu


Anche adesso tampone tutte le settimane?
Non vi invidio....
Ma tu sei in smart avevi detto (o ricordo male...).quindi ...dubito che ti tamponino a casa...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Abbiamo trovato il modo di imbavagliarvi.


Beh ora non mi trucco perché sono abbronzata  mascherina o non mascherina 
Difficile imbavagliarmi


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche adesso tampone tutte le settimane?
> Non vi invidio....
> Ma tu sei in smart avevi detto (o ricordo male...).quindi ...dubito che ti tamponino a casa...


Due di Smart e tre in ufficio
Si anche adesso confermato il tampone


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Peccato che poi io cmq non sento...
> Se mi parli con la mascherina...non capisco un cazzo


Questo a prescindere.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Due di Smart e tre in ufficio
> Si anche adesso confermato il tampone


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E noi oltre la mascherina, tampone una volta la settimana vedi tu


Da che parte?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questo a prescindere.


Sempre carino con me


----------



## ivanl (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In ufficio da me...obbligo fino al 15 giugno...
> Che 2 coglioni quadrati...io odio la mascherina!!!


qui fino a nuova comunicazione


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avevi scritto tu “fino a Sabato” ed io ti ho raccontato questa novità di oggi.


Ma non è di oggi. Lo avevano già detto che era fino al 15 Giugno.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In ufficio da me...obbligo fino al 15 giugno...
> Che 2 coglioni quadrati...io odio la mascherina!!!


Anche da me a scuola ma meglio così. I bambini tossiscono e starnutiscono in continuazione.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A me tantissimo...io ho fatto praticamente sempre smartworking...quindi non sono abituata....
> Non mi piace avere la bocca imbavagliata!


A me fa comodo perché mi copre i brufoli.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma non è di oggi. Lo avevano già detto che era fino al 15 Giugno.


La richiesta è di ieri, come ho scritto.


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La richiesta è di ieri, come ho scritto.


Si ma si sapeva già da giorni.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Si ma si sapeva già da giorni.


Il mio disquisire non era su cio che si sapeva o su ciò che alcuni o tanti sapevano.
Ho solo riportato una notizia di cronaca.
Non è possibile farlo?


----------



## Etta (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il mio disquisire non era su cio che si sapeva o su ciò che alcuni o tanti sapevano.
> Ho solo riportato una notizia di cronaca.
> Non è possibile farlo?


Liberissimo.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dipende con cosa ci vieni. Se in auto, nessuno controlla nulla. Testato io andando in Svizzera e poi in Germania e ritorno.


Comunque noi tutti abbiamo il certificato ancora valido almeno fino a settembre.
In macchina veniamo.
Grazie


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dentro la mascherina?
> La mia oggi sa di pasta della pizza, troppo buono il profumo.


Peli del cane, mucillagine, batteri.
Anche grasso della bicicletta, quando capita.
Se vuoi te la presto anche, casomai ne avessi bisogno.

PS Ieri per la prima volta ho visto un medico che avevo fino ad ora conosciuto solo con la mascherina, senza.
'mazza, adesso capisco perché tanti la tengono sempre su.


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io no, uso sempre la stessa fino a che non viene via la peluria che mi fa prudere il naso. Quella in uso oggi, l’ho iniziata durante la positività. Ma va ancora bene, per stando per lo più in casa, la usavo meno.


Secondo me se ci metti qualche semino dentro vengono fuori anche le piantine.


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Due di Smart e tre in ufficio
> Si anche adesso confermato il tampone


Da me riconfermato ieri lo stesso protocollo di un anno fa.
Vista la circolare, finalmente.
Da aprile 2021 non è cambiato niente.
Secondo me nel 2023 e a seguire faranno ancora un'altra fotocopia e via.
Sempre che si lavori ancora, qui sta aumentando tutto. Costi sempre più pesanti.


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2022)

Dai, non nascondiamoci dietro il dito.
L'illuminazione me l'ha data una mia vecchia conoscenza.
Senza la mascherina, dice, si sente nuda.
In pratica la mascherina funziona come i vestiti larghi.
Come gli occhiali da sole con le occhiaie.
Come le mutande contenitive.
Come il cotone nelle mutande degli uomini.
Come il push-up per le donne.
Nasconde quel che serve nascondere alla luce del sole.
Una grande opportunità è stata data al popolo italiano, notoriamente non tra i più belli del pianeta.
Non siamo svedesi, olandesi, che hanno altri lineamenti, suvvia, non ce ne sono molti dai noi con le labbra di Gloria Guida, il mascellone di Ronn Moss, i denti rifatti delle star di Hollywood.
La mascherina serve, eccome, come ili filtro bellezza nei selfie. Peccato copra solo mezza faccia.
A noi uomini, poi, è utilissima. Finalmente possiamo guardare tette e culo senza per forza doverci giustificare e mangiare roba puzzolente senza temere di impestare gli altri.
Speriamo duri per sempre.


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dai, non nascondiamoci dietro il dito.
> L'illuminazione me l'ha data una mia vecchia conoscenza.
> Senza la mascherina, dice, si sente nuda.
> In pratica la mascherina funziona come i vestiti larghi.
> ...




In effetti facile fare il figo con la mascherina.


----------

